# Samsung Syncmaster T220 Probleme



## Panzenbaby (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

heute ist meine neuer TFT Monitor gekommen. Es ist der Samsung Syncmaster T220. Der Monitor hat einen VGA und einen DVI Anschluss.
Da meine Gainward GTX260 2 DVI ausgänge hat wollte ich über diese gehen. Da fing das Problem an. Der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Darum dachte ich mir ich versuche es mit einem VGA Kabel und dem dazugehörigen Adapter.
Das hat auch einiger maßen funktioniert aber nicht dauerhaft.

Wenn ich ein bild habe und den Rechner neu starte bekommt der Monitor wieder kein geeignetes Signal. Hatte auch zwichenzeitlich den Fall, dass nach dem Neustart plötzlich der DVI aufgang wieder ging aber der analoge nicht.
Bei der Treiberinstallation kommt immer, dass der Treiber erfolgreich installiert wurde. Selbst das neu Aufspielen von Windows (XP home und Vista Ultimate) hatte nix gebracht.

Außerdem kam es vor, dass nach einem Neustart keiner der beidern Ausgänge ein Signal liefern konnte. Ich weis nicht wieso aber als ich meinen alten Monitor via VGA Kabel angeschlossen habe bekam der plötzlich ein signal. Dies blieb dann auch noch als ich wieder den neuen eingesteckt hatte.

Viell kann man sich jetzt vorstellen, dass ich nach jedem neustart erst den alten Monitor anschließen musste damit ich wieder ein bild bekomme.

Meine Grafigkarte habe ich schon ausgetauscht. leider auch erfolglos.

Bin total am verzweifeln weil ich keine Ahnung habe woran das liegen kann.
Als ob irgendwas von dem neuen Monitor kommt, mit dem die Grafigkarten icht klar kommt. Defekt ist aber meiner Meinung nach nichts.


Ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen, denn Onkel Google ist auch raatlos


----------



## Panzenbaby (3. Mai 2009)

ok anscheinend weis keiner eine lösung. falls jemand mal das selbe problem haben sollte und die suchfunktion benuzt hier ein tipp.

ich hab den monitor heute bei nem freund getestet. er hat den selben und dieser funktioniert einwandfrei. als ich meinen nun drann gehangen habe kam so ziemlich der slebe fehler. also schließe ich mal darauf, dass der monitor defekt ist. ich schick ihn morgen zurück.

MfG Panzenbaby


----------



## OdinMaster (28. Mai 2009)

Hab mal gehört, das es einen Schlater zwischen den Eingängen gibt.

Vielleicht kannst du mir bei meinem Problem helfen:
Zussammenbau - Samsung Syncmaster T220 - Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der Markierte Bereich fehlerhaft?
Ich befürchte, das der Abtsand zu groß ist.

Ich kann ihn nicht aufbauen...


----------



## Hackslash (28. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal gibt es nur D-Sub- und DVI Kabel... VGA ist kein Kabel 
Wenn du dem T220 das Signal per DVI überträgst, solltest du im Menü des TFT's auch einstellen das er primär DVI nutzt.
Auf Auto ist das nicht sonderlich optimal.
Das ganze ist aber eigentlich kein sonderlich großes Problem und kein Grund zur Besorgnis 

mfg




OdinMaster schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört, das es einen Schlater zwischen den Eingängen gibt.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mir bei meinem Problem helfen:
> Zussammenbau - Samsung Syncmaster T220 - Problem
> ...



OdinMaster was du uns hier versuchst mitzuteilen ist mir ein Rätsel.
Kannst du das Ganze bitte nochmal verständlich neu verfassen?
danke

mfg


----------



## OdinMaster (1. Juni 2009)

Hab alles schon in den verlinken Thread geschrieben -  
für die, die vielleicht mal das gleiche Problem haben: 
Ja, es war ein verarbeitungfehler und das kommt in 
verschiedenen Formen bei dem Produkt wohl ab und zu mal vor.
Hab ihn umgehend umgetauscht (muss noch wegen Pfingsten warten).


----------

